# Happy Birthday Uncle Bob!



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 14, 2017)

May your catfish be fresh, your hush puppies hot, 
May you have everything you want, and want everything you got.
May your coffee with chicory be smooth as can be,
And your sweet lil' brown-eyed girl love you eternally.

Hope you have a great day, Uncle Bob.


----------



## Josie1945 (Jun 14, 2017)

Happy Birthday Uncle Bob


Josie


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 14, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Uncle Bob!!!

What's for dinner?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 14, 2017)

Have a wonderful birthday, Uncle Bob!


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 14, 2017)

What CG said!!

I hope you remain fit as a fiddle, even on this most happy day!   Well, maybe you could eat an extra bowl of chocolate ice cream!

Happy Birthday UB!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 14, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Uncle Bob!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 14, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Uncle Bob!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 14, 2017)

Happy Birthday Uncle Bob!

I think this means Cake and Ice Cream for Everyone.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 14, 2017)

Happy Birthday Uncle Bob!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 14, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> May your catfish be fresh, your hush puppies hot,
> May you have everything you want, and want everything you got.
> May your coffee with chicory be smooth as can be,
> And your sweet lil' brown-eyed girl love you eternally.
> ...



Wow!! You just made me smile really big! Showed  the little brown-eyed girl, she smiled too! Very, very clever poem. Thank you so much!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 14, 2017)

bethzaring said:


> What CG said!!
> 
> I hope you remain fit as a fiddle, even on this most happy day!   Well, maybe you could eat an extra bowl of chocolate ice cream!
> 
> Happy Birthday UB!



Thanks Beth. Fit as a fiddle?? Funny you should mention that. Was at my doctor yesterday for my every 6 months annual physical.  All numbers/tests were great!! Especially the A1c of 5.1. All of those with Type 1  or Type 2 (me) diabetes will understand this. Anything less than 6.0 is considered NON-diabetic! .  He said I had the body/health of a 40 year old! I was not pleased with his remark at all..........as I am only 39!!  

Thanks again!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 14, 2017)

Uncle Bob said:


> Thanks Beth. Fit as a fiddle?? Funny you should mention that. Was at my doctor yesterday for my every 6 months annual physical.  All numbers/tests were great!! Especially the A1c of 5.1. All of those with Type 1  or Type 2 (me) diabetes will understand this. Anything less than 6.0 is considered NON-diabetic! .  He said I had the body/health of a 40 year old! I was not pleased with his remark at all..........as I am only 39!!
> 
> Thanks again![emoji813]


So glad you're doing well. We miss you around here, Uncle Bob. I made your top-secret cornbread recipe just the other day. I added a red jalapeño from last year's garden. Whoo boy, that's a little spicy, but so good!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 14, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> Happy Birthday, Uncle Bob!!!
> 
> What's for dinner?




Fresh garden vegetables and baked cod. That (2 pods) cayenne is still feeling good! 

PS. Thanks to *everyone *for the birthday wishes!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 14, 2017)

Uncle Bob said:


> Wow!! You just made me smile really big! Showed  the little brown-eyed girl, she smiled too! Very, very clever poem. Thank you so much!!


Aw, shucks.  You are very welcome, Uncle Bob. I just wanted to return the smile, since I smile every time I read one of your posts where you talk about your Bourbon, brownies with ice cream, or (especially) you're little brown-eyed girl.


----------

